# Problème lecture de film 1080p



## max68lola22 (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjours à tous,

Je vous écris car j'ai un souci avec mon Apple Tv.
Lorsque je veux lire un film en 1080P convertis à l'aide de handbrake, je rencontre un problème d'image, en effet l'image est toute verte, seul sur une courte ligne de pixel situé en haut de lécran l'image défile normalement. 
Mais le reste de lécran reste vert, j'ai essayé avec une fichier de 300Mo avec une résolution standard, pas de souci dans ce cas là.

L'Apple Tv est brancher en ethernet, je travail sous W7, avec la dernière version d'iTunes ainsi que la version io5.1 pour l'Apple Tv.

Cordialement 
MAX


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Octobre 2012)

Pb de réglage car pas de soucis pour moi avec handbrake et le 1080 pour atv3


----------

